# wrestling? don't try to act like you're too cool . . .



## emptyF (Apr 24, 2007)

. . . you're browsing a furry fandom forum, after all.

anywayz, anyone else into wrestling?  i watch raw, ecw, and tna on a regular basis and pay per views when (if) i have monies.  i would watch smackdown but our dvr's already full (priorities . . . the wife cannot miss her american idol).  some of my random thoughts:

shawn michaels is the greatest professional wrestler of all time.  a strong case could be made for ric flair (who else is a 16 time world champion?), but even at 42, shawn is infinitely more athletic than flair was in his prime.  of course, grandpa is still wrestling at 58, and that is fucking amazing, but he's truly a shell of his former self now.  nobody is more charismatic or better at bending a crowd to his will (now that eddie guerrero is dead and mick foley is retired), and nobody is better at the art of the big bump.  many have and will continue to take bigger and sicker bumps than shawn, but what i mean by nobody is better at it is that each and every one of his big bumps means something and gets a genuine reaction from the crowd. that, and the sweet chin music is my favorite finisher ever.  you never see it coming!

chris park (a/k/a tna's abyss) is some kind of masochist.  the beating he took at the end of impact this week was totally excessive and unneeded.  i respect him for wanting to go the extra mile to make it look real, but . . . damn, that was just sick.  that was a hell of a lot of blood for no apparent reason.

is matt hardy ok?  after his match with trevor murdoch, the ref did the cross arms, something's wrong for real sign.  i'm actually concerned because the announcer's didn't address it at all.  trvot murdoch has NO business trying to do a canadian destroyer anywayz . . .


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 24, 2007)

Hahah, I used to be /really/ into wrestling as a kid. Then like, they started to change for the worse (i.e. too many people?) and I really just gave up on it.

I think my dad still watches it though, so every now and then I'll sit down and lul a bit at it.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to like WWF smackdown and stuff, but it's just... not good :
Sometimes it's a bit of a lol but generally it just sucks. 

UFC on the other hand... Now that's a different story.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 24, 2007)

I ws never into the whole "WWE/WWF/RAW/Smackdown" thing.

I do, however, actually wrestl. None of this "hit him whiel he's down, quick someone pass a chair!", just good ol' olympic style.

It's quite fun when you've matched well (ie. your opponent is similar in height and weight).


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to watch wrestling until I figured out that it was choreographed and the moves were fake. Once I figured that out, it lost its appeal to me.


----------



## emptyF (Apr 24, 2007)

points of order based on what youze guys have said so far:

there isn't anything fake about wrestling.  predetermined?  yes, most definitely.  are they really punching each other in the face every time?  no.  is there any way to fake jumping of a twenty foot tall ladder?  also no.  there is a lot of athleticism and impact involved in this "fake" sport, and the performers often sustain serious injuries that would prevent athletes in other sports from returning to competition.  ever.

in many ways, pro wrestling is all about the lulz.  it's just packed full of so many wtf moments that watching it for the lulz alone is perfectly viable.  it's somewhere between a soap opera and a gladiator fight, and the most fun is watching these gigantic humans get all butt hurt because home dude is tagging with what's his name instead of that other guy.  the justifications for violence are absolutley rediculous sometimes.  there was a fued in the old ecw that got started over a bog of dorito's.  now that's entertainment.

ufc is a lot faker than they let on.  yeah, they actually do hit each other in the face and roll around a hug a lot, but there are some seriously scripted story lines going on on that show.  that and ufc is A LOT more homoerotic.


----------



## yak (Apr 24, 2007)

As my friend had put it - "It's a circus with clowns. I hate clowns". I sort of share the same opinion.
Maybe it's my fault for nitpicking every move i see in a fight, but the sheer mass of "fake" so easily visible really turns me off.  It's like a ballet, only the participants are big, swetty, burly men - which doesn't really add any grace to the performance.

[edit]
as for the lulz.... i guess they're not of my kind.


----------



## Jekkal (Apr 24, 2007)

Considering I used to run a wrestling roleplay, I'd say I was a decent fan of it for a while.

... Then I broke up with my ex, and it lost its appeal.


----------



## Xan_vega (Apr 25, 2007)

I used to love wrestling when I was a little girl, I pretty much stopped watching with Owen Hart died in Kansas City and when Mick Foley retired (had the world's biggest crush on him, dunno why).


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 26, 2007)

for the few minutes the actual wrestling in WWF/WWE etc is on I find it fairly watchable - I like the idea of having no guilt about enjoying watching people smack shit out of each other because they're clearly not doing that much if any harm really. suspension of disbelief is important to all fiction .

But I just can't stand the bullshit, all the talking it up and saying how wonderful they are, if I liked that I'd buy a Commercial Rap album wouldn't I? and I've never buy one of those.

So in conclusion, I watch the few minutes, they start bullshitting, watch the whole Lord of the Rings trilogy, turn the Wrestling back on, flick through the channels while they're STILL talking then watch the next few minutes. 

I liked Celebrity Death Match though 

MeX


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 26, 2007)

for a second i thought you were talking about real wrestleing.... like the stuff you do in high school. lol, its funny. my friend meyong proved to me that classical wrestleing is completely 100% gay.... i mean REALY gay, lol. luckly im not too grossed out by that sort of thing... i just think its a little much when two guys in spandex grope each other in public...


----------



## Hauke (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll only watch it if Rowdy Roddy Piper is in a match...He's my f-ing hero.  

Didn't they once make a cartoon out of the WWF?  "Hulk Hogan's Rock 'n Wrestling" or something like that?


----------



## imnohbody (Apr 30, 2007)

Hauke, yep.

For me, it's one of those things I thought was cool at the time, but looking back now, if I didn't know better I'd be wondering what drugs I was on at the time.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 2, 2007)

I watch every now and then, but the way Vince is running the WWE, it kinda makes me want to vomit.

http://www.wrestlinggonewrong.com/video/sid_breaks_leg.html

Oh, for those who don't think that injuries in this kinda wrestling happen, have a look at this video.


----------



## emptyF (May 18, 2007)

omg, i remeber that and shudder every time i see it.

yet, i watched it three times in a row.  sick sad world we live in . . .


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (May 26, 2007)

Ehhh, I used to watch WWF when I was young... Altough I liked to watch more G.L.O.W. (Female wrestling promotion) matches. However, pro-wrestling isn't popular at all where I live. Still I really like to watch WWE matches when possible (preferentially female pro-wrestling).



			
				emptyF said:
			
		

> ufc is a lot faker than they let on.Â Â yeah, they actually do hit each other in the face and roll around a hug a lot, but there are some seriously scripted story lines going on on that show.Â



If they script the matches or not, dunno (I use to watch more Pride FC matches than UFC)... But usually, if the fight ends in judge decision, sometimes the judge will choose the fighter they're interested to win. :/

And really if they hugs a lot instead of really fighting, the "penalty in not being agressive" rule used in Pride FC (rest in peace) should be used there


----------



## Vandred (Jun 22, 2007)

im partial to UFC.  i am a wrestler for Irving high Varsity. i perfer the real thing. collage rule or free wrestle.


----------

